# Marantz SR6005 Receiver Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a Marantz SR6005 A/V Receiver!*








Accessories4less and Home Theater Shack has teamed up to give away our Marantz SR6005 Receiver review unit to one lucky winner!

See our review of the unit here!


Qualification period is from _*September 5, 2011 through November 30, 2011*_.
Qualifying members must be registered with the forum by September 30, 2011 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held shortly after November 30, 2011 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 25 posts in the forums. No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
You must also have at least 10 posts during the qualification period... meaning if you already have 25 post, you will need 10 more. 
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Marantz SR6005 Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a CONUSA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a CONUSA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... any comments or questions should be posted in the discussion thread HERE!*


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU ARE ACTUALLY QUALIFIED!*

If you post before you are actually qualified, your post will be deleted without notice.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay! I'm the first to be qualified!!!!!!! Good luck to me!!!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Qualified.

Please enter me into the draw.

Tks

Andre


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

I believe I meet the qualifications and would like to be entered in the contest.

Thanks


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I believe I meet the qualifications and would like to be entered, thanks!


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I am Qualified, I will definitely do 10 posts before the end of November.
THanks for another awesome contest sonnie!


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

i think I am qualified


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm qualified and would love to enter (and win)


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I believe I'm qualified so please enter me.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm qualified now, and can't sit this one out. Thanks Sonnie and HTS for another great contest!


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Am I qualified now? If so I would like to be in on this!


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Please count me in... as I should be qualified.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I am qualified, Thanks


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Yey, then im qualified aswell, and im SO READY to win the giveaway, hehe  im a little worried its only for US users, but could find any information on this anywhere? Could anyone confirm this?

EDIT: Got this confirmed, US adress only, its possible for me to get it sent to jetcarrier in the US and have they send it over to Norway


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to say thanks again to HTS for these great giveaway's.....:T


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

mr.chill said:


> Yey, then im qualified aswell, and im SO READY to win the giveaway, hehe  im a little worried its only for US users, but could find any information on this anywhere? Could anyone confirm this?


As it says in the first post, the item will only be shipped to a CONUS address. If you were to win, you would have to provide an address somewhere in the states for it to be sent to. Getting it shipped to Norway would be your responsibility after that point.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm qualified :neener:


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

count me in. I should be good to go. Thanks Sonnie!!


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Count me in 

I could really use this one as I would love to be able to update my Pre, the Parasound Halo C2 is getting very long in the tooth.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

I now have more than 10 posts since the 5th. So that makes me qualified.


----------



## diggles (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm qualified to enter the contest, and will be happy to receive the SR6005 when I win.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I do believe I'm qualified to enter. Thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm qualified. Please sign me up.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I am qualified and will appreciate being entered in this giveaway. I might have been of some help even and I even had some fun. :nerd:

Good Luck All :T

Greg


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, I began as a old lurker with 3 posts. I've been actively participating for a couple of weeks now and have 30 thoughtful posts, so I believe i qualify now.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am now qualified! Please sign me up fro the giveaway!!


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Count me in and I'm qualified . Thanks for this!!!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Qualified. 

Please enter me into the drawing. 

Better yet, please draw my name so that I can have this very nice unit and find out if quite a few people were correct that I wasted my money on separates. onder: 

I'll even do a comparison of the units! :joke:

Thanks!!


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I meet qualifications, and would like to be entered into the drawing. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the the Marantz SR6005 giveaway.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Please enter me into the drawing- thanks HTS.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Just incase my post wasn't clear. Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have been qualified for the draw for a while and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

All the best to all who have entered.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe I'm qualified can you please enter me.:sn:


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

I should be qualified. Get me in. Thanks.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Hi can you add me to the giveaway please I believe I'm qualified. 
Thanks


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thank you very much!


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I am qualified and would appreciate the oppernatunity to win this fine piece of equiptment.


----------



## jarrod1937 (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess I should qualify to enter. Thanks for the opportunity to enter and win such a receiver. If I don't win I'll be shopping for one anyways... It's been killing me that my current receiver doesn't have any HDMI inputs, so no video switching or sound via HDMI (though I'd have to go with a cheaper unit than the contest is for). Best of luck everyone, I'm sure all of us here are excited to see the results in November.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

As I have never owned a Marantz I would very much like to have one sent to me at my favorite price - free! Believe I meet all the criteria to be qualified.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm qualified! Better mid-way through than not at all!

Fingers crossed!

:wave:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Please enter me in the drawing: thanks for the opportunity HTS and Moderators!


----------



## Irishsaab (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I meet the qualifications. Please enter me in this fantastic give away!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Please throw my name in the proverbial hat... I believe that I am qualified


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Boy oh boy, this would be what I need to finally get started with a 5.1 HT system. Yes I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway for the 'Marantz SR6005 Giveaway'. I hope and pray the drawing is in my favor. But whatever, some lucky winner will be blessed.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in for the draw. The HTS is a great community, and I want to say thanks to Sonnie and the staff for yet another amazing prize draw. Good luck everyone.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I think I'm qualified. Please enter me for the receiver as it'll be a wonderfull addition to my modest system and look great in my house.

Thanks PoTee


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

I hereby believe I qualify! That Marantz would look mighty fine in my cabinet with the Oppo 83SE I won last year...

BTW/ I had that sent to NuForce for the treatment, which resolved the shipping issues in one swift move.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to be entered.


----------



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I just qualified today! Yay! haha I finally got my system listed in the equipment section.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello, I am qualified, please enter my name for the Marantz receiver


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

I never win anything, but I'm in. I qualify please enter me in the give away.


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanna win this and I'm qualified. Please, enter me in the drawing.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I'm qualified now...

One entry please :T


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

This is good timing - I'm finally putting the basement theater together. Enter me in the drawing, please. This would save enough of my budget to upgrade the sub!


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

As I qualify for this contest, please enter my name in for the draw. Thanks!


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Qualified.
Please put my place into the random number generator.
I'd love one of those units.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im qualified, please enter me in this giveaway.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And the winner is...

*tonyvdb*

Congratulations Tony... you are a very lucky man!

We hope you enjoy your new toy. :yes:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats tony! Sounds like a comprehensive Onkyo and Marantz sound comparison is in order!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont even know what to say....:hide:

Thanks to Sonnie, Accessories4less and the Shack staff for this great gift!

I will have to give it a try on my Theater system but my plan is to replace my old Yamaha in the living room.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations Tony!!! Nice to see a fellow Albertan win. Enjoy


----------



## jarrod1937 (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous! ;-)
Definitely let us know how you like it once you get it hooked up.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow,

Did I hear you will do a comp with Onkyo. Will you write up your test method and especially the results. Yeah, that will be great, I'm interested to know a little more about Onkyo.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I will do some comparison. Keep in mind that the Onkyo 805 that I curently own is a fair step up from the Marantz in some regard however the Marantz has a better video chip and some newer Auddssey features like Dynamic EQ and volume. Its going to be close in the end other than the power output I think.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations Tony - enjoy!! :clap:


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Free gear


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats Tony, Enjoy.....:T


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations. 
Will you be giving us a write up and review of the Onkyo?


----------

